# Auto glym super resin polish.....



## blacfist (May 17, 2011)

hello 2 all,

many moons ago, long before we had hundreds and hundreds of polishes, waxes, glazes, quick detailers and quick waxes etc etc, i bought a small bottle of AG SRP. at the time i had nothing 2 compare it with really, and thought it was good stuff!

centuries have now passed and i havent bought AG products for a very long time.....anyway, found a guy on ebay that was selling 1ltr of AG SRP for £11, so i thought id grab some and just it around for emergencies!!

decided to use it today on my black Saab....and WOW, i really dont remember it being sooooo good! i found it EXTREMELY easy to apply and remove, gives a great shine and at £11 for a litre, i think thats amazing value too.

i know this forum seems to favour more extravagant products, but is AG SRP still considered a good product by 'todays' standards??

i usually use simoniz original wax in liquid form, megs liquid gloss and turtle wax platinum extra gloss. i recently bought a large of collinite 476s and a bottle of autobrights liquid carnuaba banana wax. they are all good products, but SRP is by far the easiest to buff-off!

thanks for your thoughts folks


cheers bf


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

SRP is still good to use, there is much better out there now though tbh, I still have a bottle in case I do someone else's car but don't really reach for it on mine tbh.


----------



## blacfist (May 17, 2011)

bigmc said:


> SRP is still good to use, there is much better out there now though tbh, I still have a bottle in case I do someone else's car but don't really reach for it on mine tbh.


thanks for the response

when you say 'better', exactly what do you mean??

i know that sounds like a stupid question but i guess it comes down to our definition of a 'good' wax or polish

i personally think a good wax goes on easy and comes off easy, gives a deep and eye watering shine & lasts for months and months!! also, i dont really believe in spending massive amounts of money on waxes either....the car lives outside and doesnt come to bed with me!! lol :tumbleweed:

what else do we look for


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Better performance, easier use, better finish all imho obviously.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

If you think SRP is good just on its own. Slap a few coats of EGP on top...


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

SRP is great stuff but , Autofinesse Tripple 3 shades it's a great AIO product IMO :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Demetri said:


> SRP is great stuff but , Autofinesse Tripple 3 shades it's a great AIO product IMO :thumb:


Agree here, Tripple is stupidly easy to use and draws impressive amounts of dirt from 'clean' paint:doublesho


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

> SRP is great stuff but , Autofinesse Tripple 3 shades it's a great AIO product IMO


What you have but top of it? Does sealant work top of it or only wax because it leaves carnuba behind it?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

sm81 said:


> What you have but top of it? Does sealant work top of it or only wax because it leaves carnuba behind it?


I would stick to wax:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Pure or does hyprid works? Like Colly845/BH finiswax?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

blacfist said:


> thanks for the response
> 
> when you say 'better', exactly what do you mean??
> 
> ...


Menzerna. :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> Agree here, Tripple is stupidly easy to use and draws impressive amounts of dirt from 'clean' paint:doublesho


So does lime prime, I feel tripple is riding on the crest of a new product wave so to speak, the results look good but no better than AG UDS and a host of other AIOs imho.


----------

